# 2012 EOS: LED DRL? Yes! Manual? nop!



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

The configuration for the 2012 EOS is now available and it is all good news unless you REALLY wanted a manual transmission. 

removed link to keep the Vortex gods happy


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Led drl across the board?

Or led del with bixenons only?


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

LEDs with bixenons only, I think the tails are LED too


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The halogen headlights pic is found in the konfigurator in the vw Germany site

It is similar to the jetta and nms passat headlights with the drl/turn signal


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

Lack of manual option is a deal breaker for me... Rats.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

smith46 said:


> Lack of manual option is a deal breaker for me... Rats.


I thought so, too, but the DSG really is fantastic. I love watching the Tach instantly zip between readings when the DSG shifts. As much as I enjoy driving stick, the DSG really is a suitable alternative. The only issue now is what to do with my left foot ;-)


----------



## hagen145 (Jan 30, 2011)

*No manual trans????*

We have a 2009 with manualy trans. We were going to get a 2012 when current lease expires but now I have learned that no manual trans for 2012! What is VW doing?? It is such a fun car to drive with a stick. WHAT A MISTAKE VW IS MAKING!!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

First off, I am a manual transmission guy all the way!!! As much as I HATE to admit it, people just don't drive stick anymore :facepalm: . I was talking to an engineer friend of mine who works at Porsche's German design facility. He said that Porsche targets 2017 to have all of its cars either Tiptronic (automatic) or PDC (like our DSG). So even a purebred sports car like Porsche is planning on ditching a traditional manual. Ferrari reports that 89% of its sales last year were F1 Transmissions (like our DSG). I despise this trend! That being said, my EOS is indeed a DSG. I don't consider my EOS a sports car at all. It is just a cruiser and a daily driver for me (although I LOVE it to death). You can however bet that my del Sol, Boxster and DeLorean are sure as heck all manual transmissions though!!!!


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Our eos is a manual and we had a hard time finding it

I'm picking up my new car tomorrow - a Caddy Maxi Life. It isn't even offered with a manual 'box in Australia. In the cargo versions, the DSG is worth $3000 over manual.

It is the current trend but it's also making more money for VW...

It won't be long until the car no longer needs a driver...


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't imagine not driving a manual, I learned when I was 14 years old on the farm with the hay hauler. I have had one ever since. When I drive autos it just feels so.....BORING. However, I am just shocked these days how many people can't drive a manual. When I get asked out on a date the first question I always ask is "Can you drive a stick"? I will say I usually get a funny look and that is a good indication that they have no idea what I am talking about. If a guy can't drive a manual its a no go!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

hagen145 said:


> We have a 2009 with manualy trans. We were going to get a 2012 when current lease expires but now I have learned that no manual trans for 2012! What is VW doing?? It is such a fun car to drive with a stick. WHAT A MISTAKE VW IS MAKING!!


Us lazy Americans don't like driving a stick shift.

We are too lazy talking/texting on the cell phone, putting make up on, shaving, etc to be worrying about an extra pedal and a stick to choose our gears


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

1. Please put on my tombstone the following: "Taught 2 teenage girls how to drive a stick."  It was on my 2000 Saturn Wagon, which the eldest daughter now has. Our 2000 NB GLS is a manual which the youngest daughter now has. She is really proud that she is often the only one who knows how to drive a stick.

2. Now as much as I'd love to have a stick in my '07 Passat Wagon or wife's '09 EOS,the reality is the wife's arthritis makes driving a stick painful at times. Hence we are relegated to auto's from here on out. Getting old is a bummer sometimes.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that the ability to drive a manual transmission is a vital skill that most should know. But that doesn't mean that auto (or better yet - DSG) tranny's aren't useful. Stick is fun on normal driving, but painful in stop-and-go traffic. I was stuck in a jam for over an hour in my stick shift Mini and my left food just about fell off from the constant in/out of 1st to inch along.

I love watching "The Amazing Race" on TV and find it amazing (pun intended) how many competitors willingly go on this adventure to far-off lands and are surprised when thrust into situations where they have to drive a car that has a manual tranny. Again, like being a contestant on "Survivor" and not being able to make fire.

Anyway, I still love stick and miss some of the control that it afforded me, but the DSG in my new Eos is a fair compromise for fun, efficiency, and traffic driving.


----------



## marvina82 (Nov 9, 2004)

I was very disappointed to see that the new Eos won't be available with a manual. The transmission is the one thing that I won't compromise on - if it's not a stick I'm not interested. I couldn't afford the Eos this time around, but I seriously looked at it, and was keeping it in mind for my next car. I am in love with the "convertible with a sunroof" concept, but I guess I'll never own one unless it changes again in the next few years. 

VW is definitely moving away from the manual trans, I had to have my Wolfsburg delivered from another state so I could get the stick in the color I wanted. There was only one manual Wolfsburg in the area available for me to test drive - but there were many automatics. Every time I go on the VW website (which is often), there is less and less I am interested in. I'm starting to think that my next car might not be a VW, which is a shame because I have loved my two VW's.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Bowing to the inevitable...*

You all make good points, so I went and tried it out. It is nice...and there are a lot of updated features I want. Looks like it's not a deal breaker for me, after all. After a lot of deliberation, I'm bowing to the inevitable demise of the manual transmission in the US market and getting the 2012 Eos. My not buying one in protest isn't really going to change VW's mind; it's a marketing decision based on the lack of demand in the US. I've written to them multiple times over the years about their decreasing manual availability, and their replies make it clear that it just isn't worth it to them. When I was negotiating the trade-in, it even came out that having a manual hurts trade-in value because those are harder to re-sell in the US. You can certainly do better with a private sale if you're of a mind to do so.

Fortunately, my partner still has a manual Mini Cooper S, and on occasion, she even lets me drive it. 

I hope to have my new 2012 Eos Executive in the next week or so.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

smith46 said:


> Fortunately, my partner still has a manual Mini Cooper S, and on occasion, she even lets me drive it.
> 
> I hope to have my new 2012 Eos Executive in the next week or so.


Firstly, I'm partially jealous as I gave up my Mini Cooper S (stick) for my 2012 Eos. While I love the primary feature that the Eos has which the Mini didn't (convertible hardtop), I still miss the handling of the Mini. 

Anyway, You'll have to let us know what you think of the Executive. I have the Lux and I'm most curious about the Nav in the Executive; it supposedly has a larger screen and built-in traffic, but the Nav in my Lux, while with a smaller screen, supposedly has more modern in graphics, animations, etc... 

Deets and pix when you get it, please!


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

astromutt said:


> Firstly, I'm partially jealous as I gave up my Mini Cooper S (stick) for my 2012 Eos. While I love the primary feature that the Eos has which the Mini didn't (convertible hardtop), I still miss the handling of the Mini.
> 
> Anyway, You'll have to let us know what you think of the Executive. I have the Lux and I'm most curious about the Nav in the Executive; it supposedly has a larger screen and built-in traffic, but the Nav in my Lux, while with a smaller screen, supposedly has more modern in graphics, animations, etc...
> 
> Deets and pix when you get it, please!


The main things that pushed me to Exec over Lux were:



Larger screen on the radio (I have RCD-510 now, and RNS-315 is definitely smaller); while I didn't need Nav built into the car (been happy with my portable Garmin), if I'm getting it anyway, I want the bigger screen
RNS-510 is an "upgrade" over my current RCD-510, but very similar in function, and I didn't like the interface on the RCD-315 (tried it at the dealer)
Dynaudio comes with the Exec and I could definitely tell the difference (I have Dynaudio in my 2007 Eos and couldn't bear the thought of going back to the stock sound system)


I'm getting Rising Blue with Cornsilk Beige interior.  Evidently, it's on its way from the port at this point. Pictures to follow once I take delivery.

I do like the Mini, and it's a blast to drive, but the short wheel base makes it less comfortable on longer trips, at least for me.

Now that I've decided to capitulate on the stick issue, I'm really looking forward to the new machine!


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

From the 2012 brochure, the only differences between the Lux and the Executive are the nav, the audio, 18" wheels (vs 17") and sport suspension. Everything else should be the same. I have the Black Oak Brown exterior with the Cornsilk Beige leather and love the combo - the seats seem relatively immune to hotseat syndrome with the top down, too .

I don't mind the audio so I'm guessing that the Dynaudio must be awesome if you think it sounds that much better. I'm really interested in that larger nav, though. The screenshots I saw online from last year's model looked bigger, but a tad more "old school" in the graphics and animations. I would like to have the larger screen and the traffic info, but I'm a UX Designer by trade, so I go for a good UI where I can and the 315 is kinda slick if just a bit more basic in the feature set.

Maybe we can swap vids of our navs when you get yours


----------



## intercool (Mar 11, 2011)

*2012 EOS in Manual for Canada?*

Any idea of whether they'll be offering a manual transmission option for the 2012 Eos in Canada? Cause that would be pretty...clutch...


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

astromutt said:


> From the 2012 brochure, the only differences between the Lux and the Executive are the nav, the audio, 18" wheels (vs 17") and sport suspension. Everything else should be the same. I have the Black Oak Brown exterior with the Cornsilk Beige leather and love the combo - the seats seem relatively immune to hotseat syndrome with the top down, too .
> 
> I don't mind the audio so I'm guessing that the Dynaudio must be awesome if you think it sounds that much better. I'm really interested in that larger nav, though. The screenshots I saw online from last year's model looked bigger, but a tad more "old school" in the graphics and animations. I would like to have the larger screen and the traffic info, but I'm a UX Designer by trade, so I go for a good UI where I can and the 315 is kinda slick if just a bit more basic in the feature set.
> 
> Maybe we can swap vids of our navs when you get yours


I didn't care for the "dial" UI on the 315, myself, which is part of what helped me over the hump on the upgrade to the Exec. Dynaudio is included in the Exec, but the VW website makes it sound like it's an option (I confirmed with my dealer). I played some music (SD card) in the 2012 with standard audio, and the same thing in my current car with Dynaudio. Definitely a better, richer sound, with better low tones. Probably all in the ear of the beholder, but worth it to me.

Right now, the only real option is the Technology Package, and that's going to be "forced" on the Exec starting with cars being manufactured from about now onwards, so it's reasonable to assume the Exec pricing will increase when those start coming through.

If you decide you really want the RNS-510, I'm sure you can find one here on the personals at VWVortex; that's how I got the RCD-510 in my 2007 Eos 2.0T Sport 6MT. eBay has them fairly regularly, too. (No, mine won't be up for sale! :laugh


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

intercool said:


> Any idea of whether they'll be offering a manual transmission option for the 2012 Eos in Canada? Cause that would be pretty...clutch...


 Nop, looks like DSG is now standard in Canada too.


----------



## intercool (Mar 11, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Nop, looks like DSG is now standard in Canada too.


 How do you know? Doesn't seem to allude to the fact that DSG is standard on the new Eos from looking at the Canadian website.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

intercool said:


> How do you know? Doesn't seem to allude to the fact that DSG is standard on the new Eos from looking at the Canadian website.


 http://regions.vw.ca/media/2012eos/features.html 
It does say "Standard 6-speed DSG transmission with Triptronic"


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> http://regions.vw.ca/media/2012eos/features.html
> It does say "Standard 6-speed DSG transmission with Triptronic"


 That is what I was referring to. "Standard 6-speed DSG transmission with Triptronic" means not optional unfortunately.


----------



## intercool (Mar 11, 2011)

So it's true. Can't believe I missed that. The old school driver in me was probably denying it  

That's a shame. I've always prided myself in supporting VW because they offer the manual transmission option on most of their vehicles. 

Don't get me wrong, DSG is amazing performance-wise, but what will my left foot do now?


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Pictures...*

Just took delivery of my Rising Blue Exec from TurboPaul at MillenniumVW last night. He's an awesome sales rep and this is the second Eos I've purchased from him. He really knows his stuff and went the extra miles to get me the car I wanted! He posted some pictures of my new wheels over on the Golf VI R forum, where they're discussing the best colors for the new R. Here are two shots: 



















The Nav and new Bluetooth are nice. The Dynaudio sounds fantastic! The only thing missing, IMHO, is having paddle shifters for the DSG. No idea why VW didn't include those on this car (btw, the VW site says they're standard, but they are definitely not included in any of the Eos trims). 

Overall, I'm very happy with the car and the deal I made. The 2012 really looks sharp. Now, if it would just warm up so I can drop the top!  

Greg


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks awesome! Care to post a few shots of the dash - specifically the Nav so I can compare to my 2012 Lux model's variety?


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

astromutt said:


> Looks awesome! Care to post a few shots of the dash - specifically the Nav so I can compare to my 2012 Lux model's variety?


 I'll take some stills over the weekend and post.


----------



## Hayman002 (Oct 7, 2010)

love the colour....enjoy....


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nav Pictures*

Here's my own shot of the car, plus some RNS-510 shots showing PDC/Optical Parking, Navigation, Search, Routing, and what shows in the MFI.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Where is the camera located for your optical parking system?


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

No camera. Just the four sensors in the bumper. Not sure why they call it optical, aside from perhaps that they show you a picture of what the sensors "see" behind you in addition to the beeping noises it makes as you approach something.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

The RNS-510 looks nice- thanks for posting.

If anyone is interested (and can figure out how to enable my VWVortex account for image posting), I can post analogous shots for the RNS-315 from my 2012 Lux.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

smith46 said:


> No camera. Just the four sensors in the bumper. Not sure why they call it optical, aside from perhaps that they show you a picture of what the sensors "see" behind you in addition to the beeping noises it makes as you approach something.


I'm reposting the PDC picture in my post above so it will show some "obstacle" graphics on the screen. The shape at the top center represents the view of the trunk from above. If you don't see the orange bars below/behind the trunk, you may need to refresh or clear your browser cache. :beer:


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

2012 EOS looks so much nicer than the 2011. Nice color choice!


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

*RNS-315 Displays*

For those interested, linked below are photos from my 2012 Eos Lux model with the RNS-315 Nav. Overall, they look comparable in function to those from the Executive's RNS-510. The 315 also has a more rotary-styled menu rather than the stacked buttons of the 510. Everything can be scrolled to with a rotary knob, but you can also directly select stuff via the touch screen. Ex: on the satellite radio present screen, you can touch a present # to tune to that station, or use the rotary knob to highlight the preset to see what's playing on that channel without tuning.

While I would prefer the larger screen and integrated traffic of the 510, the 315 really is a nice system, too.

BTW, it appears that the parking sensor screen is virtually identical to that of the 510 - just without the title at the top of the screen. 

I apologize for any images that aren't great- the map screen image has some visual artifacting from the photo, etc.

BTW, I tried to embed the photo from Flikr but it didn't work, so here's the link to my Eos photo set on Flikr... enjoy!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjukcpKj


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice color on the Lux! Haven't seen that one in the northeast, yet. Twiki? Buck?


----------



## jrbr85 (Apr 7, 2011)

Redesign looks great. I always thought the Eos was more of a girls car, but with this new redesign I think VW really made it work for everyone. I'd get mine in dark grey exterior/black interior. Cool car.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

smith46 said:


> Nice color on the Lux! Haven't seen that one in the northeast, yet. Twiki? Buck?


Thanks! 

Bdbdbdbdbdb


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

jrbr85 said:


> Redesign looks great. I always thought the Eos was more of a girls car, but with this new redesign I think VW really made it work for everyone. I'd get mine in dark grey exterior/black interior. Cool car.


I feel the same. It's still a tad less "masculine" than the more angular cars out there, but the new fascias definitely improve the look. BTW, I generally prefer dark (or black) leather, too, but the creme beige interior should prove to be a lot more comfortable in the Florida sun.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

I wanted to cry when i saw this! I loved my 07 sport with the slick stick shift till she saved my life when a car jumped a highway median and hit me head on. I wanted to replace her with a freshly styled eos but i guess I'm outta luck...I just would never buy an auto trans. Why would vw limit you on such a fundemental aspect of the car? I just don't get it...


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking beautiful.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

I really wanted the new car, so I finally bit the bullet and parted with my stick. The DSG is great, but I do miss the sheer pleasure of driving a manual. Unfortunately, VW (and other brands, too) just don't see the demand for sticks in the US market. Sticks, and stick drivers, are a dwindling breed. :facepalm:

I'd be interested to know what you end up getting to replace your tragically lost 2007 (my old one was a 2007 Sport 6MT and I loved it!).

Greg


----------

